# How to concatenate .avi files?



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

What is the recommended method/program to concatenate several .avi files into one larger file?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool!
I learned a new word today!

http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/virtualdub_join_avi.cfm


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks *deltafowler.* Trying it now.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

It worked great. Thanks again.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

No problem.
Thanks for the new word!


----------

